# Raceplace "NASCAR series Happy Hours"



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

*NASCAR series at Raceplace in Q-Town.* Another STELLER  race took place Sat. night under the "indoor lights" at Raceplace, where 12 drivers showed up again for the chance to claim the first place podium,prizes and most importantly points for the chase!!! Prizes where had by the 1,2,3rd place Finishers. A super close race between Bill.T and Jamie.N took place all night with the other drivers close behind. In the end Bill.T AGAIN! claims the checkered flag(226 laps) by less than 1/2 a lap over second place Jamie.N(225 laps) *WOW! NOW THAT'S HARD RACING!* Robin.S 3rd and Brian.K 4th. Bill.T,Robin.S and Brian.K got choice of Christmas presents for there hard efforts! Thanks to Jim.M owner of the Hobby store and all the racers! 
Next Race is January,15th 6pm!
Merry Christmas,
Happy New Year! Jamie.N
Race Director :wave:


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

Good Stuff!


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

More Good Stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

Bump,bump


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

*Race number #6!! Next weekend January,15th 6pm. Raceplace Quakertown P.a B THEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERE!!*


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

Bump,bump


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

So how did the race go, Jamie?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Still waiting for updates.


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

*Patients IS a virtue......So why wait?.. Here we go!!!!*

HERE YE...HERE YE.....!!! Racing proceeding's are now in session!!!
Thanks! to everyone who made it out on Sat. we had 9 drivers show up.....And 4 drivers who had "Guest appearances" elsewhere that night and did not make the race......ah hum......Back to racing. Green Flag dropped at 6:20pm with much anticipation to seek a points gain on Bill.T in our regular season standings.. heading into the Chase in April. (See the current race and points standing below.) Jamie.N (Race Director) Had intermittent controller issues midway through the race and lost MAJOR lapp-age on Green and Yellow. Maria.N's car Slowed down as she entered the Red lane..But pulled threw with some quick shoe tweaking to pull out 24 laps to end the 5min. heat! Overall.. Bryan.K, Jeff.C and Robin.S were the CLASS OF THE FIELD THAT NIGHT And received a 1,2,3 finish. With Bryan.K earning the Checkers with 220 laps. 
The last and final race to end the regular season is on..
Febuary 19th, 2011 6pm Those who have NOT taken there by-week will have there lowest lap total out of the seven race's removed and that will determine WHO...That's Right...WHO WILL MAKE THE TOP 6 GOING FOR THE TROPHY AND CASH-OLLY$$$$ Stay tuned...Or better yet!! Come out to the Qmart located in Beautiful Quakertown P.a! Next month and watch what should be an EXCITING HORRAH to the end of the reg. season.
Thank you and Goodnight....:wave:


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

Magnuts said:


> So how did the race go, Jamie?


 Is this Chad?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't think so.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm not Chad


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)




----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hanging Chad


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice......Al Only you my friend!...Only you:thumbsup:


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice Al!....Only you my friend.....Only you!:thumbsup:


----------



## ubetrbqwik (Oct 24, 2007)

This might be Chad....:dude:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I think he forgot about you Chad.


----------



## ubetrbqwik (Oct 24, 2007)

Nah, we've been emailing back and forth. I'll be at the next race asking you lots of questions buddy!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Ya, I got your buddy. :tongue:


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

ubetrbqwik said:


> Nah, we've been emailing back and forth. I'll be at the next race asking you lots of questions buddy!


Hey Chad! You get my email Sunday?
Jamie


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

NASCAR Series at Raceplace Feb.19th 6pm! 
7th and FINAL RACE OF THE REG. SEASON!!!!!!


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

bump,bump


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

Bump,Bump


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

NASCAR SERIES RACE NUMBER 7:thumbsup: TONIGHT AT 6PM. QMART IN QUAKERTOWN


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

Chase race number #1 starts this Sat. at 6pm. Raceplace Hobbies at the Qmart in Quakertown! Come out and see some HARD racing!


----------

